# Looking for info about Short Loan



## Pardeep665 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,
I am uni student and my fees is due next month. so is there any institute,bank or firm that provides short or small loans on interest of around $1000-2000 with no security. I know about the student credit card by banks but due to my financial instability, my application is rejected so i am looking for any organisation in Brisbane who can provide a short loan on interest to me without going through my financial assessment. I look forward to your positive response. thanks


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Pardeep665

Have you thought of approaching one of the Student Union groups in Australia? I know they exist in Australia and I am sure they will be able to point you in the right direction?

Regards,


Mark


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

try calling this number Cash at Call, I hope they can help you. good luck!

1300-72-67-87


----------

